# Suche Mädls zum Biken in Freiburg



## mountainqueen (13. Januar 2010)

Welche Freiburgerin hat Lust mit mir regelmäßig Kybfelsen, Rosskopf und Co. unsicher zu machen? 
Ich bin leider nicht so ne gute Bikerin, aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden 
Ich würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen! Gemeinsam macht es einfach viel mehr Spaß!

Lg, Carmen


----------



## mangolassi (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Carmen, zu spät ich zieh gerade weg. Aber meld dich doch mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6225134&postcount=1292. Wenn ich mal in Freiburg bin, können wir ja mal fahren und ich versuch noch mehr Mädels mitzubringen.
Oder du schaust mal bei diesem lahmen Haufen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431783 vorbei, aber da tauchen selten Mädels auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashxl (14. Januar 2010)

Hi Carmen,

meld Dich einfach mal, dann können wir ne Runde biken . Geht auch unter der Woche.
Fahre jetzt erstmal nach St. Märgen zum Langlauf. 
Ist der Rosskopf momentan befahrbar? 

lg,
Yvonne


----------



## mountainqueen (14. Januar 2010)

Super!
Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall! Bei mir geht es auch unter der Woche. 
Weiss gar nicht ob der Trail offen ist. 
Dann bis hoffentlich bald!

Lg, Carmen


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Januar 2010)

Claudia und ich stecken (ich zeitweilig, C. dauerhaft) in LÖ und haben wenig Stress damit, die Bikes ins Auto zu werfen. Ihr solltet nur für gutes Wetter sorgen, der Rest findet sich. Und die Fitness? Och... Schaue ich so an mir runter, frage ich mich entsetzt, womit ich mir diesen Ranzen angefressen habe!


----------



## mountainqueen (21. Januar 2010)

ich würde di oder mi nächste woche (26./27.01.) gerne mal wieder auf den sattel steigen! wer hat lust und zeit??? so gegen 13 uhr? 
freu mich auf zahlreiche antworten!
lg


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Januar 2010)

Sch...eibenkleister!    Ich bin ohne Bike im Badischen!!!


----------



## crashxl (22. Januar 2010)

och, in Freiburg kann man sicher bikes ausleihen


----------



## mangolassi (22. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte am Mittwoch dabei sein, wenn ich bis dahin schaff die gerade eingetroffenen Teile in meine Gabel zu bauen. Dem Rossi müsst ich eh noch einen Abschiedsbesuch abstatten.


----------



## Kanakonda (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo! 
Das ist genau das was ich auch suche!!!
Ich bin gerne zu gemeinsamen Touren am Rosskopf, Kybfelsen, Schauinsland ect. dabei. 
Würde gerne auch mal die Borderline angreifen (bin sie schon 2-3 mal gefahren, oder besser ausgedrückt "begangen")

Habe eine Wochenend-Beziehung und bin unter der Woche immer alleine unterwegs. Allerdings bin ich berufstätig und kann somit unter der Woche erst wieder wenn die Tage länger sind.

Also, ich bin gerne dabei!


----------



## mountainqueen (22. Januar 2010)

Also Mädls, 
dann würd ich sagen, starten wir am Mittwoch ne Tour gen Rosskopf um 14Uhr, da crashxl nicht früher kann. Wo trifft man sich am besten?
Wer Lust und Zeit hat kommt einfach zum Treffpunkt.
Ich freu mich schon!

@kanakonda: ich sehn mich auch schon nach den länger werdenden Tagen und freu mich wenn du dann auch dabei bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashxl (22. Januar 2010)

sos..geht bei euch auch dienstag??? mangolassi????


----------



## mountainqueen (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Mädls, 
am Dienstag, 26.01.2010 um 13 Uhr geht es auf den Rosskopf! Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz in der Pochgasse 73 (Stiftung für konkrete Kunst) in Zähringen. 
Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?
Lg


----------



## DH-Queen (26. Januar 2010)

Hmm, ich weiß, ich bin spät dran, aber ich würde mich auch als "Bikepartnerin" zur Verfügung stellen , kann allerdings nur Freitag nachmittags, Samstag und Sonntag, da berufstätig, tschüß Michi


----------



## mountainqueen (28. Januar 2010)

Hi DH-Queen, 
wir haben am Dienstag auf dich gewartet, da du dich als Mitfahrer eingetragen hast. Ich hoffe, du bist nicht mehr gekommen, nachdem wir schon weg waren.


----------



## DH-Queen (28. Januar 2010)

hi Mountainqueen, ich hatte dir noch direkt eine Nachricht geschickt, dass ich mich da zu schnell eingetragen hatte, weil ich das Datum verwechselt habe. Ich hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Fahrt, falls ihr´s am WE trotz Schnee nochmal wagen wollt, sagt Bescheid, ich wäre dabei (ähm, falls ihr nicht gerade schon um 8 Uhr morgens fahrt)


----------



## DH-Queen (30. Januar 2010)

Hi allerseits, wie sieht´s denn mit Sonntag aus? soll ja angeblich besseres Wetter werden. Würde ne kleine Tour entweder auf den Rossi oder Richtung Kybfelsen unternehmen. Hat irgendwer Lust mitzukommen? Fahre so zwischen 11/12 Uhr los. Ciao, Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn nächstes WE aus? Ich bin mal wieder von Freitag bis Dienstag in der Ecke LÖ/BS...  

Am Freitagnachmittag (15 Uhr Treffen in LÖ) ist lockeres Rennradeln um LÖ herum (nach CH/F, ja nachdem) angesagt. Wer sich also anschließen will...  

Samstag ist nur Zeit für MTB oder RR um LÖ herum, aber Sonntagmittag/-nachmittag würde ich schon gern mit dem Bike die Trails suchen, die der Winter übrig gelassen hat.


----------



## eudaimonia (21. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits, hab mich gerade sehr gefreut diesen thread mit mb-affinen Ladies in freiburg zu finden  würd mich euch gerne gelegentlich anschließen. bin eben nach freiburg gezogen (bisher war der wienerwald mein revier) ... also, ich hoffe auf eine balidge ausfahrt, aber erst in 2 wochen wieder, vorher geht´s für mich noch in die heimat um die letzten saisonschwünge im schnee zu ziehen. lg, diana


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. März 2010)

Das Wetter passt ja nun...    Und der Schnee wird wohl auch bald weg sein. Bin zwar gerade wieder in LÖ, aber "nur" mit Hardtail und Rennrad. Nächstes Mal, wenn ich in LÖ bin, nehme ich meinen "Panzer" mit und hoffe darauf, dass was z´am geht in Sachen Trailsuche...


----------



## alex76 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

wie sieht´s aus, hat jemand Lust, am Sonntag ne Tour zu fahren? Dachte z.B. an Schauinsland, Kandel, Feldberger Gegend oder Richtung Belchen...

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## JuergenM. (16. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß, Ladies only. Aber.....

Na ja, im Lokal forum geht irgendwie nichts vorwärts und keine Sorge ich möchte niemanden Anbaggern. Hab schon genug Frau mit meiner Tochter zu Hause 

Möchte sich nicht jemand Opfern und am Samstag in der Früh den Guide machen? Irgendwo um Freiburg, würde auch gerne mal die Borderline fahren aber es darf natürlich gerne eine Tour von ein paar km sein.
Bin das Wochenende eben in Emmendingen zum Klassentreffen. Das ist aber nur am Samstagabend. Die restliche Zeit würde ich eben gerne mit einem Local durch die Wälder donnern.
Ich weiß, alles sehr kurzfristig und Freitagmittag mach ich mich schon auf den Weg.

Zur Not finde ich evtl. auch alleine etwas, bin ja nicht ganz fremd dort unten.

Grüssle
Jürgen


----------



## DH-Queen (16. Juli 2010)

Hi Jürgen,

ich will sowieso am Samstag morgen biken gehen, da ich nicht soviel Zeit habe, wäre Boarderline eigentlich ideal. Treffen um 10.45 am Schwabentor?
tschüß
Michi
Hi Alex, falls Du was kleineres fahren möchtest, am Sonntag ist bei mir Rappeneck angesagt. Wollte gegen 13.30 los, sind ca. 2-2.20 h hoch und max. 45 Min runter, also, wenn Du Lust hast, ruhig melden 
ciao
Michi


----------



## JuergenM. (16. Juli 2010)

Cool!!
Dann werd ich Pünktlich am Schwabentor sein. Werd von Vörstetten mit dem Bike anreisen und sicher ne Stunde brauchen.

Hoffentlich komm ich Freiburg durch ohne Schaufenster gucken


----------



## alex76 (17. Juli 2010)

DH-Queen schrieb:


> Hi Alex, falls Du was kleineres fahren möchtest, am Sonntag ist bei mir Rappeneck angesagt. Wollte gegen 13.30 los, sind ca. 2-2.20 h hoch und max. 45 Min runter, also, wenn Du Lust hast, ruhig melden
> ciao
> Michi



...gern . Würde auch 13 Uhr passen? Die Züge fahren nur stündlich und 14 Uhr wäre mit fast schon zu spät. Als Treffpunkt Schwabentor?

Gruß, Alexandra


----------



## DH-Queen (18. Juli 2010)

shit, sorry alex, keine Ahnung ob du das noch liest (wir sollten mal Tel austauschen), war gestern den ganzen Tag auf ner Hochzeit und konnte nicht ins Forum gucken. Hast Du noch Lust zu fahren? Von mir aus gerne noch Rappeneck, meinetwegen aber auch Kybfelsen, falls es Dir sonst zu spät wird
lg Michi


----------



## JuergenM. (18. Juli 2010)

Danke noch mal an Michi, war echt gut 

Bei der zweiten Tour hab ich mich doch glatt verfahren , hab irgend eine Abzweigung verpasst 
Dafür bin ich dann richtig Nass geworden.

Wenn es dich mal nach München zieht sag Bescheid. Dann werd ich mal das Opfer sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo Freiburger Bergabfraktionärinnen!  

Ich bin ab Mittwoch bis inkl. Montag in LÖ, habe aber nur mein Kona Stinky dabei. Hat jemand von Euch Zeit und Lust, mir die Trails vom Schauinsland nach FR zu zeigen? Motto: Hochshuttlen und Runtersurfen? Muss wirklich nicht Ballern sein, mir tut´s auch die flowigere Gangart.


----------



## DH-Queen (26. Juli 2010)

Mist, da wäre ich eigentlich sofort dabei, aber gerade dieses WE besuche ich meine Eltern in Düsseldorf und bin ab Do abend weg 
Es gibt ne total flowige Strecke die direkt hinter der Bergstation abgeht, Richtung Stäpfelesfelsen und dann Richtung Talstation. Oh Mann, würde wirklich gerne mitfahren (bzw. shutteln, da hoch komme ich mit selber pedallieren höchstens einmal im Jahr :-(
tschüß
Michi


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Juli 2010)

Und wie wäre es am Mittwoch?  

Finde ich den Trail auch alleine? Gibt es Abzweigungen? Mit dem Downhiller würde ich ungern bergauf treten müssen...


----------



## DH-Queen (26. Juli 2010)

da bin ich schon mit ner Freundin zum Radeln verabredet, ich kann sie aber mal fragen ob sie Bock drauf hat, allerdings ginge es erst ab 18.00, das ist für shutteln wahrscheinlich schon etwas spät, oder?


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Juli 2010)

Ich vermute, dass die Bahn nicht so lange fährt. Naja, vielleicht ein andermal.


----------

